# Black Friday???



## CEM Store (Nov 19, 2010)

The friday BEFORE Black Friday........20% off STORE WIDE! All weekend long!

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

CEM


----------



## 10R (Nov 22, 2010)

might have to check that out


----------

